
It’s App Growth Hacking, but Not as You Know It - gerfficiency
https://medium.com/@TheAppGuy/a-new-paradigm-in-growth-marketing-2f9b9e6dd75d
======
ChristieLau
"But I think early on, when you have low data levels, any changes that you
make should be quite drastic, because I think drastic changes will very
quickly tell you whether your change is successful or not. And remember, if
it’s not successful, you can always rewind; you can go back and put it back to
the way it was." Very useful. Thanks!

------
loganjestophall
I hope this is a useful resource for all those app developers out there. It
was a lot of fun to record with Paul. Cheers.

------
leesmallwood
When you constantly dig into content on the net, occasionally you strike gold!

Bookmarked for future reference!

------
KyoChunho
This is a little off-topic, but I love your podcast App Guy!

~~~
loganjestophall
Yea, it's a great resource for all those mobile and app developers out there.

:)

